# Is this website legit? Has anyone bought a motor from them?



## yobata

http://www.outboardboatsale.com/pro...P-MFS20CEFTS-OUTBOARD-MOTOR-(POWER-TILT).html

Every other source of these motors is asking $3,000+

If you have experience with this website, please share.


----------



## devrep

yobata said:


> http://www.outboardboatsale.com/products/2015-TOHATSU-20-HP-MFS20CEFTS-OUTBOARD-MOTOR-(POWER-TILT).html
> 
> Every other source of these motors is asking $3,000+
> 
> If you have experience with this website, please share.


"Your source outboard boat Motor".


----------



## yobata

I just found their address: JL.Raya Pelabuhan No.89 Tanjung Priok Jakarta 14310 - Indonesia

I guess I'm taking a pretty big chance in making this kind of a purchase... although if you buy with a CC, there may be a little security in getting the order fulfilled (or your $ back) by the CC company??

damn - those prices were too good even with the $145 shipping


----------



## anytide

stay away.....


----------



## pt448

The same question about that site was asked a while back. Overseas. Has scam written all over it. If you want to buy a motor online, check out the site below. I got my current outboard from them and couldn't have been happier with the purchase, service, shipping, etc.
http://onlineoutboards.com/


----------



## jmrodandgun

A quick google search will show you it is a scam. Bank transfer only payment should have been proof enough.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

Call these guys http://www.boats.net/outboard_motor/Tohatsu/20HP/parts.html .


----------



## wendyj

Stay away, ordered in October, per tracking ended in NY no way to find it or track from there. I called, emailed and never got a response.


----------



## Permit.Me

wendyj said:


> Stay away, ordered in October, per tracking ended in NY no way to find it or track from there. I called, emailed and never got a response.


h


wendyj said:


> Stay away, ordered in October, per tracking ended in NY no way to find it or track from there. I called, emailed and never got a response.


That sucks! I hope that you're not out too much cash!


----------



## Migraine

Here is another one to stay away from. 
Factory Mercury&Yamaha Outboard 
Took my money, then blocked me on Facebook


----------



## shirley whid

I Bought or ordered two Mercury 5hp outboard motors through pay pal,, from this Singapore marine outboard site, 

THEY ARE SCAMMERS,, I never to this day, received my motors ,,,,,,, been over two years,, no motors,,

I plead to all, DO NOT BUY FROM THESE SINGAPORE MARINE OUTBOARD MOTORS,, --SCAMMERS--

I lost good money to these scammers,, shirley whid, greenville alabama, 

I hope I can save others from losing their money with these people,,


----------



## shirley whid

MARINE OUTBOARD MOTORS FROM SINGAPORE ARE SCAMMERS,,, PLEASE DO NOT LOSE YOUR MONEY TO THEM,,, TAKE IT FROM OTHERS TRYING TO WARN YOU,,,,, 

DO NOT BUY FROM MARINE OUTBOARD MOTORS ----.> SCAMMERS---

i GOT BEAT OUT OF TWO NEW MERCURY MOTORS i PAID IN FULL THROUGH PAY PAL,,, EVEN PAY PAL WILL GIVE YOU THE RUN AROUND WITH OR ABOUT THESE PEOPLE,, KNOWING THEY ARE SCAMMERS,, BUT THEY KEEP SITE POSTED, EVEN TELLING PEOPLE THEY HAVE HAD PAST TROUBLE WITH RIPPING PEOPLE OFF,, 


THEY WILL FOR SURE RIP YOU OFF,, PLEASE STAY AWAY FROM MARINE OUTBOARD MOTORS FROM SINGAPORE--BAD NEWS,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## shirley whid

THANKS MIGRAINE, will keep my eye's open for the one you listed as rip off,,, been shopping for a new outboard 8 hp mercury,, so scared to buy one as I shop for a good safe deal,, stay away from the Marine outboard from singapore and the one migraine listed,,,,


----------



## adradjusters

yobata said:


> http://www.outboardboatsale.com/products/2015-TOHATSU-20-HP-MFS20CEFTS-OUTBOARD-MOTOR-(POWER-TILT).html
> 
> Every other source of these motors is asking $3,000+
> 
> If you have experience with this website, please share.


NO
I don't know how these guys do it but I ordered a motor from wings and never received it with communications ending, and with no tracking number. I filed a complaint to pay pal and they returned my money, I don't know why they still have a web site and if they still use paypal. if you are lucky you just wasted time if not you loose your money. DON'T BUY FROM WINGS OUTBOARD


----------



## dougsd05

anyone know anything about Ferlinmotor ?


----------



## MercMan

What size are you looking for


----------

